# Floundering lights



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I have looked at the AquaStar Leds and wasnt really impressed with the price. I know a lot of you wade for flounder as i do, and was curious if anyone else is using a type of LED light. Let me know what you think of them and where you got them and how much you paid....Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

When I gig for flounder, I wade for them since I don't have a boat. I think LEDs are the way to go judging from some of the wade gigging videos I've seen.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I just made a rig, took it out once. Water was mercy, and My rig wasn't just right. From what I can tell, They are going to work out great


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Led's? Dang its been a while since I been giggin. Back then it was pvc, pie pans, a 12v big bulb, lamp cord and vasoline! Guess I am gettin old!


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

get the starfires from academy. then go to radio shack and get the replacment 100 watt bulbs for them. if your wading this is all you need there super bright with the 100 watt bulbs in them. i like them cause there not very expensive around 20 dollars for the lights and about 5 for the bulbs. they allready have the cords aligator clips and fuses on them. all you need after that is a battery, you dont need a deepcycle either. there to heavy when wading. i havent tried a lawn mower battery yet but im going to. lawn mower battery, backpack to carry it in and the gig and your set. and you wont be out a ton of money if you dont like them. good luck


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Starfire source and tips on fab'n your light stick!*

Walmart has the Starfires for $13.65 or so. Also, Walmart sells the 100w bulbs behind the counter under lock and key. I bought two and looked them up after paying 6.95 for one and ordered 10 off of ebay for $8 shipped to the house. If you want to go ahead and order the bulbs, cross reference the Prism JC100 12V100W halogen light. #107004. You need the correct bi pin separation. I think it is a 6.35 separation. 

I would love to try the led's, but being a DIY'r, the price is too steep. I fabricated four of the starfires into a light setup for the boat. Took her out tonight for a couple of hours to check out the new setup. Worked pretty well. 

If you are making a light stick for your gigging, use 1" schedule 40 PVC for the Starfire. Wrap a few pieces of teflon tape around the base to seal it up. I cut a notch the length of the bulb out of the PVC that I slide the starfire into to act as a glare shield. I used A/C aluminum tape for a reflective back. Run the wire up through the PVC to wherever you want to attach the battery. To eliminate joints..., take a heat gun, slide the pipe into a larger metal tube or square tubing and have the heat gun blowing through the bigger pipe. Have a wet towel to handle the hot PVC pipe and bend it to your desire shape. Works great! The end of the PVC pipe closest to the heat source will flare out and warp, but just cut it off and it will clean up. I used a spare fitting to shove the warped piece into to get the correct diameter back.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Bob


----------

